# Milos Vujanic



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What's the deal with this guy? At one point, he was regarded as the best PG in Europe. It's been a couple years and he still isn't in the NBA. Is Phoenix going to give him a chance next season?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sorry to disappoint you, but I don't have an answer. I'm just very curious about this. I remember this guy getting so much hype and attention, and I really haven't even thought about this guy at all until I saw the title of this thread.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What's the deal with this guy? At one point, he was regarded as the best PG in Europe. It's been a couple years and he still isn't in the NBA. Is Phoenix going to give him a chance next season?


He's the one that's holding out. NY had him, but it was the same story of him holding out on the NBA. FIBA must be proud of him. We got his rights from the Marbury trade.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What's the deal with this guy? At one point, he was regarded as the best PG in Europe. It's been a couple years and he still isn't in the NBA. Is Phoenix going to give him a chance next season?


whoever called him the best PG in europe was exaggerating a bit... right now he is injured and is mostlikely going to miss european championship in Serbia in the end of september because of it- this means he of course won't be able to play in summerleagues as well... I guess Suns fans will have to wait one more year.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

going to turn into a Sabonis.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Thats too bad, he had a bunch of hype surrounding him couple years back.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Serbian point guard Milos Vujanic is no longer an option to join the team, or even trade material, after tearing his anterior cruciate ligament.



http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/0626nbadraft0626.html 



First I've heard about him in a long time. Props to Matiz knowing about this awhile ago.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw an article that had an interview with Vujanic just a little while back. He said he doesn't want to play for the Suns because he won't get any playing time. The timetable for the Suns rights to this guy are just about over anyways. Whatever... we still made out like bandits on that Marbury trade (gave us the money to get Nash and got rid of that cancer Hardaway).


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Vujanic is overrated. Please don't bring him on the team.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Vujanic is overrated. Please don't bring him on the team.


Heck I wouldn't mind him, considering he'd cost almost nothing. However it's not a big loss (Vujanic was correct... he wouldn't have had much playing time).


----------

